# When do you let your birds fly?



## pringle (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok,I am new here and looking into getting about 3 pairs of pigeons come spring.I have a 5x5 loft,which I am attaching a 5x2 outdoor rabbit cage(all wire except top and back) to its side.Im making a trap door onto the front of the rabbit hutch with a wooden landing board.First question when the birds come back all hungry when I call them should I feed them in the rabbit cage or the loft?Do I have to make a door to the rabbit cage seperating it from the loft so they dont get cold or are they good?I am thinking of getting roller pigeons as my first pigeons are they particularly hard to raise?And of course lastly what time of day do you let yours fly.I read in an article hawks wake up first thing in the morning and start hunting and slacken off in the afternoon,do you think this is true?I am really exited and hope you guys can answer my questions.Thanks


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I let birds fly in the afternoon. At my place there is no safe time to fly, but I vary my flight time in the afternoon area.

Rollers are easier to home unlike homers. What I don't like is that BOP's attracts them and they are easy to catch unlike homers. They are fun to watch though once they start rolling. It is like watching a trapeze act or some circus events.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I would feed them in the loft proper, but put the water in the rabbit cage, so that any water that spills falls to the ground outside.

You can leave the flight open to the loft. Pigeons take cold temperatures well as long as they are sheltered from wet weather.

Birmingham rollers are very easy to raise. They are prolific breeders and generally pretty healthy.

Like Rod said, afternoon is safer and it is good to switch up the time if you have problems.

I also recommend not feeding wild birds if you fly rollers. The bird buffet at a birdfeeder attracts and holds cooper hawks in the area.


----------



## pringle (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow thanks for the info and just one more question I forgot to ask,when the parents are raising the young or setting on the eggs and I let them fly in the afternoon,will both fly for a little while or just one of the parents?I just want each one to get exercise to be happy.Thanks


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

During the afternoon, the male will most likely be on the eggs or young birds, while they are still small.
Cocks usually stay on eggs from late morning to evening and hens on the eggs from evening to morning. The hens usually get stuck with a longer shift.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

pringle said:


> Wow thanks for the info and just one more question I forgot to ask,when the parents are raising the young or setting on the eggs and I let them fly in the afternoon,will both fly for a little while or just one of the parents?I just want each one to get exercise to be happy.Thanks


Most folk don't fly breeders when they have babies if they lose one or both of the parents to hawks or whatever then unless your able to find feeders or feed them yourself you will lose the babies as well. Sad day all around.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

It is risky to fly breeders. If you insists on flying them I usually would fly after one week after the baby hatched. My reason is that after one week the pigeon milk is already used up and the baby is getting a mix of seeds. If one of the parents die (and the other parent abandons the baby), then you have to hand feed them baby bird formula, but is a pain (time consuming).


----------



## pringle (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok sorry if im not getting anything then how are people able to fly there pigeons?Is there a certain breeding season for them becouse I have heard they also lay in the winter???


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Pigeons can breed all year, but breed best when the weather is good.
Lots of pigeon racers use their pigeons desire to return to young birds in the nest to motivate their race teams. 
Take a look at the racing forum:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/
People on this forum have different views of what is right or wrong, on how pigeons are handled. 
It does not mean that one side is bad and the other good. It just reflects that we are individuals with different outlooks on life.
The varying opinions make this a richer more interesting site.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

I fly mine at 9:00am an 5:00pm


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Its hot in Bangalore now......but people prefer to race between 9 AM to 6 PM.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

I only fly my homers late spring thru early fall. I never fly in the winter or I'd just be feeding the hawks. But the hawks never bother my birds in the summer. A pair of red-tail hawks nest in the valley behind my yard in the summer.


----------

